# How do i put a new deep between an existing deep and medium box?



## preparing (Aug 4, 2011)

Our bees suvived their first winter. We discover too late that there should be 2 deep boxes then the thinner ones. Now that spring is here can I fix this?


----------



## thekibblegoddes (Jun 24, 2014)

Put the new deep UNDER the old deep. They will draw comb down into the box. However, for ease of use, you might consider going to 3 mediums instead of 2 deeps. Lifting the lighter boxes is easier on your back, and it's easier to move frames from one box to where you need them.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

On a Nice day when the bees are flying just lift the medium/shallow off the deep and set the new deep in place. All you will need to do.

 Al


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I went with all mediums, for the reason stated by Our Lady of the Kibble. The bees were intended as a shared hobby/chore for the wife and I, and I wanted to be sure she could rack full boxes around when needed. It also makes the equipment easier to keep track of, since all my hive bodies and supers, and their frames, are the same size.


----------



## billfosburgh (May 20, 2009)

alleyyooper said:


> On a Nice day when the bees are flying just lift the medium/shallow off the deep and set the new deep in place. All you will need to do.
> 
> Al


:thumb:

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## thericeguy (Jan 3, 2016)

I have run across one gentleman while doing reading research who insists the only proper (best) way is to add additional boxes at the bottom. Is this just someone trying to be different, or does it have any merit?


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

It has merit but I feel for the wrong reasons.

Bees work up what bee keepers call chimneying. One of the first things beekeeping books say to do in the spring is rotate the bottom box ( normally pretty much empty after the winter) to the top. That puts the bees at the bottom of the stack with a empty box to work up in. So when setting another empty box on it really should be on top as that is the direction the bees are going.

 Al


----------

